# Desktops...



## ~~NeYo~~ (Feb 8, 2002)

Hey! i remember, when i 1st came to the board, and there was a cool thread with nice desktop pictures in, now how about it?! 
NeYo


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 8, 2002)

I keep switching between this colorful, "Aqua-fied," eye-candy-ish scheme and a more monotone, graphite, sterile theme... I'm in a colorful mood today.


----------



## genghiscohen (Feb 8, 2002)

*Seven* M$ apps *and* AIM in your dock?!  Eeuuuw!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 8, 2002)

Hehe... YUP!  Don't worry, I catch hell 90% of the time for that.  I guess my Apple-MS experience has been a lot more positive than most other people.  Maybe I've just gotten lucky, but Office rocks on my machine and IE is the most stable and fastest browser out of any of the ones I've tried.  Plus the MSN/AIM is only to communicate with friends, and until Fire! supports firewalls, I'm screwed unless someone can turn me on to another do-it-all-chat application that can support a firewall/proxy.


----------



## boi (Feb 8, 2002)

people make fun of me for having a picture of a computer on my computer...


----------



## Izzy (Feb 8, 2002)

Here's my desktop...nothing special really...I'm still trying to learn OS X and how to really customize it...

For some reason I'm terrified to use the Terminal...I don't even know how to begin once I open it up...any tips on how to get started using it?  (I really wanted to change my trash icon...but from reading your FAQ here I'm afraid I'll end up launching a nuclear missle if I mistype a command)

Also, I tried to fit in my finder toolbar at the bottom of the screen...do any of you suggest anything with how to set it up?  

It's so weird that I'm starting all over again and learning a new OS...I had just mastered OS 9 when I decided I should make the switch now before I was left behind...


----------



## ulrik (Feb 8, 2002)

here's mine


----------



## RacerX (Feb 8, 2002)

Here is my primary system running Solaris 7 in VPC5.


----------



## RacerX (Feb 8, 2002)

And here is the my secondary system. I use it less than my Mac OS X system and my Rhapsody ThinkPad, but it is the next most used desktop system I have.


----------



## cybergoober (Feb 8, 2002)

Gran Turismo 3 desktop picture.


----------



## twyg (Feb 8, 2002)

Don't let anyone tell you GT3 is cheesy! 

A Relaxing Moment of Zen
(Don't forget to note who's playing in iTunes... Very calming.


----------



## RacerX (Feb 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by twyg _
> *A Relaxing Moment of Zen *



Hey twyg, Haiku is my second favorite desktop image. It is very relaxing, I even turn off my screen saver when I have that one up.


----------



## Koelling (Feb 8, 2002)

I didn't think I needed a reminder of why I used macintosh but then I tried ChangeDesktop (I know it sounds like I am affiliated with them but I'm really not.) Go to www.versiontracker.com and search ChangeDesktop  I have about 40 pictures that I would love to use on my computer so this app changes them for me every hour. Its small and runs in the background so you don't even have to take up dock space. I got most of my actual desktops at http://www.theapplecollection.com/


----------



## genghiscohen (Feb 8, 2002)

Okay, you showed me yours, so I'll show you (one of) mine.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Feb 8, 2002)

Cool! 







Xcuse the Connect Server thingy, i was showing a Fellow NewBie Something! 

NeYo


----------



## Dak RIT (Feb 8, 2002)

nothing special, but I just felt compelled to join in   Maybe I'll play with some settings later...

Oh, and sorry for the low quality image... had to save it as just about the lowest quality I could in GIMP (Preview didn't go low enough) to get the file small enough.  It's full size and readable though! (that took some effort!) 

Cheers,
Dak


----------



## kenny (Feb 8, 2002)

...today. I change my dt pix fairly often, usually reflecting my mood... I'll leave it to you to analyse my mood right now...


----------



## TommyWillB (Feb 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RacerX _
> *Here is my primary system running Solaris 7 in VPC5. *


Wow! That sure makes Solaris look dated and OS X look "modern"...

Your SGI Indy SS is cool too. The first time I say an SGI GUI was the first time I seriously imagined myself using anything other than a Mac... Unfortunately I've never had an SGI and soon after that I found myself working on Windows 95... UGH!


----------



## TommyWillB (Feb 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kenny _
> *...today. I change my dt pix fairly often, usually reflecting my mood... I'll leave it to you to analyse my mood right now... *


Either a) you have great eyes, b) you have an enormous monitor, or c) I'm getting old... There is no way I could deal with Dock icons that small...


----------



## kenny (Feb 9, 2002)

I generally run the dock pretty small to conserve screen real-estate. I don't like the "hide the dock" option; I prefer to keep it around all the time. On the previous one, though I run @ 1600x1200, so I had to scale the image down to get it to post. Here's the (unscaled) shot from my iBook.


----------



## ulrik (Feb 9, 2002)

To Neyo:

Hey, Neyo, you have your IceBook for some time now. Let's post a short "newbie report" 
Nothing like "it is slower than my PC but looks better" or something like this, I'd like to know what your feeling towards the Mac as a computing platform is. Most PC users start to compare the hardware specs, but they always forget the "experience" of using the system, e.g. how fluidly you can work etc.
You are now up-to-date with your OS X version, so tell us, what do you think of the Macintosh platform in general.


----------



## mrfluffy (Feb 9, 2002)

my desktop pic is at www.misterfluffy.co.uk/britdesk.jpg


----------



## jesnil (Feb 9, 2002)

```
--Picture:--------------------------------------
NAME : screendump1_XXX.jpg
WTF : Audion 2.1 (up-right), Terminal.app (down
-right), GNU vcdtoolsX (front), DeskConsole 
(background).

--Equip:----------------------------------------
COMP : iMac DV SE
RAM : 128 mb RAM
HD : 80gb (e) + 20gb (i)
EXTRA : iSub, iSticks, Agfa Flatscan, Logitech 
Optical/free, iTview VGAtoTV and some other 
old stuff.

--End-------------------------------------------
```


----------



## jesnil (Feb 9, 2002)

```
--Picture:--------------------------------------
NAME : screendump2_XXX.jpg
WTF : Audion 2.1 (up-right), Terminal.app (up
-left) running Jakarta Tomcat, DVDgreenPlayer 
(my own app), DeskConsole (background).

--Equip:----------------------------------------
COMP : iMac DV SE
RAM : 128 mb RAM
HD : 80gb (e) + 20gb (i)
EXTRA : iSub, iSticks, Agfa Flatscan, Logitech 
Optical/free, iTview VGAtoTV and some other 
old stuff.

--End-------------------------------------------
```


----------



## themacko (Feb 9, 2002)

Geez, you guys have some great looking desktops.  I really didn't know you could tweak OS X to look like that.

I've got a question about my desktop, does anyone know how to change the icon for the print center?  I've got a lexmark printer icon I'd like to use but the damn alias just doesn't want to let me change it.

*I rebooted and the icon is now changed.  yay!*

Anyhoo, here it is.


----------



## alexachucarro (Feb 9, 2002)

Cor blimey guvna'

some of your desktops are really different. Like changing the red/amber/green gems and altering the Dock. It's not cricket is it.

I'd just like to state for the record that not all british men over the age of 19 like Britney Spears.

Right. It took me 2 weeks using Terminal but I managed to hack Aqua into this....


----------



## ulrik (Feb 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by alexachucarro _
> *
> Right. It took me 2 weeks using Terminal but I managed to hack Aqua into this.... *



Hack Aqua into what???


----------



## avg joe (Feb 9, 2002)

Here's a screenshot of my new G4 800mhz tower, which I'm currently trying to set up. (Customize)

Can't help but feel like a proud new parent!!


----------



## RacerX (Feb 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by alexachucarro _
> *Right. It took me 2 weeks using Terminal but I managed to hack Aqua into this.... *



I like the pre-Aqua look also, the only problem is that I've gotten use to the window buttons being together on the left side now.


----------



## mrfluffy (Feb 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by alexachucarro _
> *I'd just like to state for the record that not all british men over the age of 19 like Britney Spears.*



I'm under 19, I can blame it on hormones.


----------



## Dak RIT (Feb 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by alexachucarro _
> *I'd just like to state for the record that not all british men over the age of 19 like Britney Spears.*



Believe it or not, not all men in the US over the age of 19 like Britney Spears (argh... freaking fake corporate superstar with no real music talent to speak of... might as well be a blowup doll) either   *still hoping Pepsi stops putting their ads with her on during shows he likes*  Of course, the mute button does help a little at least...

Cheers,
Dak


----------



## efoivx (Feb 9, 2002)

http://jupitermultimedia.com/dtjunk/extendedsite/dtshots/dt-2-9-02.jpg


----------



## jokell82 (Feb 9, 2002)

Guess it's my turn, so here's mine.

As you can see I'm kind of looking forward to Episode II.  Just a little.  

I'm ordering my DP G4 and iPod on Monday.  They will be known as ObiWan and Darth Sidious.


----------



## changomarcelo (Feb 10, 2002)

This is my desktop. I use my 15" display (or monitor, I don't know the english word) in 1024 x 768 resolution.


----------



## changomarcelo (Feb 10, 2002)

hey jokell82! What's the penguin icon on your dock???
And the Photoshop icon?? IS there a photoshop version for OS X??
Nice desktop!!


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Feb 10, 2002)

Photoshop 7... still in beta...


----------



## wdw_ (Feb 10, 2002)

here's my contribution.


----------



## jokell82 (Feb 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by changomarcelo _
> *hey jokell82! What's the penguin icon on your dock???
> And the Photoshop icon?? IS there a photoshop version for OS X??
> Nice desktop!! *



The "penguin" icon is actually Adium.  In the newest beta, is one of the dock icons you can choose.  

And the Photoshop Icon is indeed a beta of Photoshop 7, beta 51 to be exact.  The one wdw_ has is a slightly older one, looks like beta 43.  But everyone I've tried has been rock solid stable, and extremely fast.  Even on my iceBook 500.


----------



## wdw_ (Feb 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jokell82 _
> *
> 
> The "penguin" icon is actually Adium.  In the newest beta, is one of the dock icons you can choose.
> ...



Hey! Good job sherlock. 

That's exactly right. I've been trying to get beta 51, but haven't been able to yet.


----------



## alexachucarro (Feb 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ulrik _
> *
> 
> Hack Aqua into what??? *



just a joke. That was a screen shot of OS 9. Trying to be funny i guess. backfired a bit huh?

never mind

(damn my ludicrous sense of humour)


----------



## changomarcelo (Feb 10, 2002)

And where can I get a copy of Photoshop 7 beta??


----------



## jokell82 (Feb 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by changomarcelo _
> *And where can I get a copy of Photoshop 7 beta?? *



Well, you can become a beta tester for adobe.  If you don't do that, you can illegally download it at numerous places.  I'm pretty sure that if I mention where I would be breaking the rules of this board, but it rymes with carracho.


----------



## changomarcelo (Feb 10, 2002)

Thank you. I didn't know I could be a beta tester!!


----------



## cwoody222 (Feb 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Izzy _
> *Here's my desktop...nothing special really...I'm still trying to learn OS X and how to really customize it...
> 
> For some reason I'm terrified to use the Terminal...I don't even know how to begin once I open it up...any tips on how to get started using it?  (I really wanted to change my trash icon...but from reading your FAQ here I'm afraid I'll end up launching a nuclear missle if I mistype a command)
> ...



Hey - can you put up somewhere that cool Spider-Man pic you used as your wallpaper??  If you can't, let me know and I'll give you my email address!


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Feb 10, 2002)

hey guys, as i sed ... when i first came here... there was a thread like this ...
And i saved some of the Desktops... (hehe, i had no OS X then  )

Anyhow ... i'm after a desktop picture, that looks like one simular 2 this ... 

The Black Background and the little Blobs and stuff look Cool! 

Anyone ... ?! 

NeYo


----------



## RacerX (Feb 10, 2002)

The actual desktop image in that screen shot can be found here:

http://www.geocities.com/abstractgallery_m/mamotte/mamotte_01_800.html

but I don't know if it is exactly what you want.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Feb 10, 2002)

thanks dude ... thats it! ... i dont like Anime! but if i cover her up ... its all good!! 

LOL! 

thanks Dude!! 

NeYo


----------



## RacerX (Feb 10, 2002)

Some how I didn't thing that the actual image was going to be the type of thing you would like. You know you could try here:

http://www.digitalblasphemy.com/userg/user1.shtml

I have found a number of great desktop images there (including the one I have in my post and the one that twyg posted). You should take a look.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Feb 10, 2002)

thanks Dude!! Much Appreciated! hehe! thats a Good Site! 

Respect 2 u dude 

NeYo


----------

